# best java based game you have played.



## quan chi (Dec 31, 2009)

The title says all.which is the best java based game you have ever played.


----------



## 6x6 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yogi bear pic-a-nic on mobile, i think it was java based


----------



## quan chi (Dec 31, 2009)

no problem you can still discuss anything about any hand held games.as this section title also mentions that.

guys is there any game for mobile preferably java based which has  multiplayer through bluetooth.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 31, 2009)

Asphalt 3 on mobile. On PC, TETRIS


----------



## azzu (Dec 31, 2009)

quan chi said:


> guys is there any game for mobile preferably java based which has  multiplayer through bluetooth.


SE k790i has vtennis
and the universal Snake for s60v


----------



## max_demon (Dec 31, 2009)

BT biplane , Nightmare Creatures , i loved games on k750i


----------



## krates (Jan 1, 2010)

i guess there was a gta game which I liked very much


----------



## diabolicdude (Jan 1, 2010)

PES for mobile... is the BEST for multiplayer gaming on mobile...


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 1, 2010)

quan chi said:


> guys is there any game for mobile preferably java based which has  multiplayer through bluetooth.



Don't know about Java but some symbian games support multiplayer over bluetooth.


----------



## ico (Jan 2, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> Don't know about Java but some symbian games support multiplayer over bluetooth.


Some SE Java games can be played multiplayer over Bluetooth.


----------



## azzu (Jan 3, 2010)

jenga is also a cool game


----------



## diabolicdude (Jan 5, 2010)

quan chi said:


> guys is there any game for mobile preferably java based which has  multiplayer through bluetooth.



There are Many... I have played over 30 on on my nokia 5130


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm looking for 2-player, 3-player or 4-player street fighter style combat games over bluetooth. Gonna run it off a Nokia 2323 Classic so I want the game to support 128x160 and should be under 512KB JAR size, while the opponent will often be a Nokia 5130 XpressMusic so it should have a higher res version too.


----------



## Vivek.28 (Jan 20, 2010)

Playing S.T.A.L.K.E.R.- Shadow of Chernobyl right now....difficult....but good game !


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 2, 2010)

diabolicdude said:


> There are Many... I have played over 30 on on my nokia 5130



can u plz giv us a link to d games were v can download it...


----------



## ennsemmel (Feb 3, 2010)

The best online game for me is *www.gimigames.com/ for now. I´ve played a lot different games , but here I can win real money and chat with people.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Feb 5, 2010)

Yea Yea!! I want some Java Based Game for my Nokia 5130 XpressMusic phone that should support Multiplayer over bluetooth.. Any Suggestions?? Links please?


----------



## eggman (Feb 5, 2010)

ennsemmel said:


> The best online game for me is *www.gimigames.com/ for now. I´ve played a lot different games , but here I can win real money and chat with people.


spams are getting smart!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krnm516 (Feb 8, 2010)

Mini Ninjas is the best game i had played on my Nokia 3110c


----------



## diabolicdude (Feb 10, 2010)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Yea Yea!! I want some Java Based Game for my Nokia 5130 XpressMusic phone that should support Multiplayer over bluetooth.. Any Suggestions?? Links please?


here's d link
*free-mobile-games.mobilclub.org/games/52-Mobile-BLUETOOTH-GAMES-MULTIPLAYER!!!.php

Most of them would work
this file does not include PES(the best mobile multiplayer game acc. 2 me .....  )


----------



## ico (Mar 18, 2010)

Sony Ericsson WTA Tour and Golf is quite fun.

But Prince of Persia remains the best Java game I've most enjoyed.



eggman said:


> spams are getting smart!!!!!!!!!


And you are getting dumb!!!!!!!!!!! because you quoted that spammer.


----------



## kanishka (Mar 27, 2010)

Well i think for browser based games...Runescape is the best for all games i have played


----------



## Rotna (Apr 7, 2010)

NFS carbon by EA.
It's for mobile.
My model is 6233 ( nokia )


----------



## metalfan (Apr 14, 2010)

All Guitar hero games are super COOL besides freddie flintoff is a cool java based multiplayer game really cool


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 21, 2010)

ico said:


> Sony Ericsson WTA Tour and Golf is quite fun.
> 
> But Prince of Persia remains the best Java game I've most enjoyed.
> 
> ...


Price of Persia, I've wasted countless hours trying to beat the jaws of death when I was a kid, and relived it when I got it for the mobile.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 24, 2010)

Splinter cell for mobile. I think it was java based. I loved that game!


----------

